# Scholl S20 polishing pads/ sealant prep BMW



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I need to prep your car in readiness for applying GTechniq sealant. It's a sapphire black BMW and the reviews of the Scholl 20 Black seem good for a one stop shop.

Im thinking this sample kit

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/scholl-concepts-s20-black-one-step-compound-starter-kit.php

Due to the bumper skirt and boot areas would this be the best spot pad to go with it:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/scholl-concepts-navy-blue-spider-cutting-spot-pad-90mm.php

I was also thinking of buying AF Iron Out and GTechniq Panel Wipe. Unless anyone recommends something else ?

I have AS Tar Remover and clay mitt already.

I think that is all I need and after panel wipe I can then proceed to apply the sealant. Have I missed anything out? Is there a better cloth to use to remove sealants then others ? I was thinking of getting a load of Costco microfibres to use for the various stages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Well what if you are left with holograms? You will then need S30 or S40 to refine the finish plus the orange pad.

To go around the front you might also need a 2" pad. Are you using a rotary or DA. If a DA then you will also need masking tape.

What if the purple pad won't cut at the speed you want? What about the blue pads?

Over what period are you intending to do the car? You are going to need more than one pad if you are going to be polishing for the day plus a brush.


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

I like a MF Megs cut pad with s20. Cutt very well and finish down perfect in my Rupes 21

https://m.facebook.com/Mauri-Motor-689588047801936/


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Rupes pads are another great option . Yellow and green pads

https://m.facebook.com/Mauri-Motor-689588047801936/


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

I used the spider pads but didn't really notice anything special about them ended up switching to lake country hydro tech pads and the finish was awesome


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Well what if you are left with holograms? You will then need S30 or S40 to refine the finish plus the orange pad.
> 
> To go around the front you might also need a 2" pad. Are you using a rotary or DA. If a DA then you will also need masking tape.
> 
> ...


I understand that an all in one won't be as good as individual pads and polishes. Having read some of the reviews here people have managed to get exceptional results using S20 sample pack and pad alone so I am hoping I do too! Otherwise I will be back here to ask for more advice. I'll be using a Silverline Rotary and given the lack of days/weekends I am thinking of doing a panel each evening which will whilst will take me longer, means I hopefully won't rush towards the end to just get the job done.

Good call on the 2" pad as well, will need to buy another plate as well! ££


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

After all this time I think I am ready to go and went with the sample pack in my opening post, barring some final products to buy! For the bumpers/side skirts do I need these pads and should I be ok with just one or does anyone recommend any other pads/suppliers?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...ad-90mm.php?osCsid=2f4p6dspt40klnf34bnbtl8de7

Also as I am going to be doing a panel at a time, thinking about preparation what process should I follow? I've cleaned up the engine. So shall I do the door shuts and boot as part of the pre wash, and then clean the whole car, de tar and de iron and clay the whole car and then when I come to do the panels just give each panel a quick wash and dry each evening before setting about ploshing? Or should I de-tar and iron each panel as I go along?

I've got AS Tardis and Korrosol as my products to use. Also will the Kent multi pack microfiber cloths from Asda be ok to buff off the polish?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Decontaminating the whole car then polishing panel by panel sounds sensible to me.

I'd want something a bit plusher than the Kent cloths to buff off the polish residue, especially as S20 Black can be a bit sticky.

eg http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,115,toView_1190.html - I have a couple of these and they do a grand job.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Just done my 5 series in Sophisto grey with S20 and Lake Country White pad as a 1 step. The paint was in pretty good condition to start with but i found the S20 refined down fine as long as you worked the polish enough. Very pleased with that combo.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree it does need to be worked a little longer. I find it much easier than the S17 S40 combo I used before. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

S20 is a great one step polish. It can be finished down well even on heavy pads


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Strange as I don't think it needs long at all to break down, much shorter sets than Menzerna anyway, I've not used any other Scholls than S20 to compare tho. 


Gonz.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys - what are your spot pad recommendations?

Also for behind the door handles and the lips leading up to the windows, should I just use a microfibre cloth/ sponge applicator?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

deano_uk said:


> Just done my 5 series in Sophisto grey with S20 and Lake Country White pad as a 1 step. The paint was in pretty good condition to start with but i found the S20 refined down fine as long as you worked the polish enough. Very pleased with that combo.


Pics! @deano_uk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

And another point - for a pitted bumper - should I decon, use a touch up pen and allow to dry and then polish with a DA?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Assuming you're talking stone chips, typically you need several coats of touch up paint to get it just proud of the existing finish. Then you wet sand it flat with 2500 or 3000 grit, and polish from there. 

At least, that is the procedure as I understand it, have yet to try it in anger but am layering up the paint in a few stone chips on my bonnet to give it a go.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

There's a couple of threads in the Detailing Guide Forum about stone chips.

Try these:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282300

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127

Andy.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

A couple of pics as requested
IMG_2100 by Dean Sellars, on Flickr

IMG_2091 by Dean Sellars, on Flickr


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks epic


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome, thank you. Which 5 series is that? I'm contemplating a change to one but yet to test drive it.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is s40 from finishing polish on a finishing pad


----------

